# Grits Cafe Re-Opening!



## DWells (Jan 16, 2013)

I am excited to announce that Grits Cafe of Forsyth, Georgia, will be re-opening for it's first night Saturday, February 2.

Please come and join us, though for opening night, it may be tricky to get reservations. Reservations of all sizes are accepted. We are located 40 minutes south of the Atlanta perimeter in the historic town of Forsyth, and serve Southern food prepared with classic French technique. 

I will be Chef de Garde Manger, and will serve the appetizers, salads, and deserts.


----------



## Igasho (Jan 16, 2013)

congratulations! Wish I was visiting Georgia now


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats from the Northwoods and good luck with the re-open. If I ever get down that way, I will definitely swing by.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats very cool. I will have to see if I can drop by either going to or from Blade this year. I have not lived in Georgia since I was in school in Milledgeville and briefly in Atlanta from 78-80. I know it has been going on for years, but it is still kind of weird to me to see see these little towns out in the country becoming "weekend tourism" destinations with the antique shops, B & B's, restaurants, and what have you. For a long time, most of those quaint little towns in central Georgia were getting a bit shabby, with the exception of Madison for some reason. Even Milledgeville with the colleges had its grubby period in the 80's. Now if they could only get Macon back on its feet. That is a town blessed with gorgeous architecture and cursed with its residents. :lol2:


----------



## jmforge (Jan 17, 2013)

Incidentally, i checked out your website and menu. The lamb, duck and ESPECIALLY that bread pudding are calling my fat white butt!!!:hungry:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, I worked at a place that caught fire the night before New Years Eve. It doesn't look like our fire damage was as bad as yours. It is cool to see all of the construction pictures. Best of luck to you and your crew. I'll definitely swing by the next time I go by Atlanta.


----------



## DWells (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the support everyone. The restaurant is located on the historic Forsyth square, facing the courthouse, about a quarter mile from exit 187 off of I-75. We will re-open with the same menu from last year, with a spring menu change to follow in the coming months. Please call for reservations.


----------

